# Guns!



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

You are closing threads in the Lounge telling them to stop making posts, and come here if you want to talk about the past weeks events. Yet when you come here they are all Locked, and people try to make new ones, they get locked... 

99% of the posts have not gone off topic, and there are some really good posts in there on both sides of the spectrum, yet they just get locked, because they are " beating a dead horse". Well how many more s-eye/w-eye posts are we going to see through the winter. Or stickbait posts, or come spring, with the crappie bite and smallie bite. Should those all just be closed and told to go refer to the prior posts made on the subject. 

Oh I see 2 " which gun should I buy" threads on the main page of this section, better close one ... dang dead horse beaters!


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

the mods said they wanted to let the topic cool down until after christmas. the "which gun should i buy" threads don't result in people getting pissed at each other. not yet anyway.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

USMC,
Actually, there have been several threads that have been deleted based on volations of the T.O.S. Those are the ones that have caused the issues. Others have only been locked because they likey were started based on the deleted threads. No one wants to delete or lock a thread for the heck of it. If the T.O.S. were followed as agreed to when joining the site...it wouldn't be a need to type this reponse.

Thanks for your understanding.


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

USMC_Galloway said:


> You are closing threads in the Lounge telling them to stop making posts, and come here if you want to talk about the past weeks events. Yet when you come here they are all Locked, and people try to make new ones, they get locked...
> 
> 99% of the posts have not gone off topic, and there are some really good posts in there on both sides of the spectrum, yet they just get locked, because they are " beating a dead horse". Well how many more s-eye/w-eye posts are we going to see through the winter. Or stickbait posts, or come spring, with the crappie bite and smallie bite. Should those all just be closed and told to go refer to the prior posts made on the subject.
> 
> Oh I see 2 " which gun should I buy" threads on the main page of this section, better close one ... dang dead horse beaters!


I agree 100%.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I agree with holding off on shootings issues, until after the 1st of the year. The media is having a field day with this stuff and it's only making things worse for every gun owner in America. 

About the time I thought things would cool off, there was another shooting in Pennsylvania. Some guy shot a lady putting up x-mass decor, in a church hall...then shot 2 other men in other areas. After a short pursuit, State Troopers gunned him down and now they're searching for clues as to why all of this happened, in the first place.

Nuts! Just plain nuts! 
Bowhunter57


----------

